
FirefoxOS v2.0 is possibly the easiest-to-use smartphone I’ve experienced - AndrewDucker
http://dougbelshaw.com/blog/2014/07/21/firefoxos-v2/
======
higherpurpose
I'm disappointed to see Mozilla didn't enforce the circle background for
icons. Look how ugly the Facebook and Bing icons look among the rest. This is
one of my main remaining design issues with Android, too - icon inconsistency
(different shapes and sizes)

